# seperation



## 1powder (Jan 2, 2009)

Join Date: Jan 2009
Location: maine
Posts: 8
Re: Trial seperation
How does one know when there wife is in a emotional affair? I have a similar thing happening in my life. I have been married for only 1 and a half years together for almost 5. My wife and I just bought a house. We looked at homes and both seemed really excited and then we found the home we liked and went through the whole process of buying our first home, a natural progression I thought in our lives. We have never been a couple to argue and if we did it was forgiven, and we would move on, great sex life. She would tell me I was the #1 husband daily. We would write little love notes to each other and the phone was never hung up without saying I love you. 
I stayed home one night while she went to a work/party and was staying the night with a woman co worker. I really did'nt want to go and wanted to paint our new living room. A few weeks later she went to the bar with some co workers and came home super late. I did not go. I feel like **** cause I did'nt go and kinda worry maybe she is having a emotional affair with a co worker.
After about 1 month in the house she would'nt do anything around the house, we still had boxes upon boxes of stuff all around and family coming to stay with us. I never asked her to help put things away and she would just say thanks if I did it. Finally everything was done and we had a few things I had to learn about plumbing and owning a home but she had lost all excitement about our new life together. Then we stopped having sex, after about 3 weeks I started to question why sex had stopped there was still afffection but that started going away too. She said she did not feel like herself anymore and that she felt empty and wanted to be alone. We now have not had sex in 2 months, I told her I wanted to sale the house and move out west in a fight yesterday. She said she would not let me sale the house cause we don't know where are relationship is going. We both have been seeing therapists and her therapist said she could think about a seperation. After our fight yesterday she said she was going to go stay at a hotel. She emailed me and said she was going to stay there by week to figure out what is going on with her. I asked her if she had a affair and I don't think she has, but I worry that maybe she is having a emotional affair with a coworker. I know she doesnt use her main email account but wonder if she uses her work account to email someone? I say all this cause it came from nowhere I felt our marriage had been pretty blissful and then turned really sour really fast. Anyone got any advise I have never hurt as bad as I do right now...
After writing this I kinda blanked out and called my wife 6 times while she was out at a dinner party...she said she wanted to be alone... she came home to me cryiing in a corner of the bedroom huddled up.... she slept in the spare bedroom and I will have slept one hour in the past 48


----------

